# Jetski Fishing 30 miles offshore??



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Check it out: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=366743


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not everyone has good sense you know.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wonder if Breeze Fab will start making towers for jet skis? That's the first one I've heard of or seen.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

thats perty cool, biggest black bass i have ever saw!! i would go on jet ski only in calm seas like in pics!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> Not everyone has good sense you know.


A jet ski is a pretty sea worth vessel. People fish for salmon in the mouth of the Columbia river in them. It looks like a very fun way to fish and you can travel a long ways very quickly even in heavier seas. I'm predicting you will more and more of it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> A jet ski is a pretty sea worth vessel. People fish for salmon in the mouth of the Columbia river in them. It looks like a very fun way to fish and you can travel a long ways very quickly even in heavier seas. I'm predicting you will more and more of it.


 
That might be true but I have had it turn for good to real ugly PDQ. The Gulf gets nasty real quick when a storm cell goes by.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> That might be true but I have had it turn for good to real ugly PDQ. The Gulf gets nasty real quick when a storm cell goes by.


You definitely have to be prepared and I also predict there will be accidents from people going out that can't handle those conditions. As with most vessels, a PWC will handle far more than it's captain. The problem will be that people won't treat it as an offshore vessel and equip it as such with first aid kit, radio, flares, and some sort of emergency beacon.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can attest that it can get bad and worse in a short time off of NC where these guys are. Some of the nastiest conditions I've been in were off NC.

I think the rigs down ft morgan and such over here in Bama would have more people trying to rig a PWC for offshore. Wouldn't take any time to get to them.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

For the cost of one of those you could get a nice used boat. It seems safer with a group rather than a person being solo. One of those would feel pretty small broke down in the middle of the gulf in 2-4 ft seas.

Anyone know what those Navy towers are for?


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Cat hull jet ski with a half tower? That's got to be a great ride at 5knts in 4ft seas.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I always wondered if there were people who fish from jet skis off shore....


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't even think about it unless i went with a group. Either way, how the heck could you retrieve a decent sized fish and get it back?


----------

